
New Orleans woman, 39, tested for coronavirus. She died before getting results - cmurf
https://www.nola.com/news/coronavirus/article_bdc4e802-6b90-11ea-a747-832e94bc7f56.html
======
cmurf
Note, the article doesn't ever say what the cause of death is. The test
results still aren't back (at the time of posting).

~~~
smitty1e
Heaven rest her soul, and calm the remainder.

------
xbmcuser
There is no cure for the virus people are treating the test as a cure. Only
the test does is gets other people protected. So her dying before or after the
test results although sad is irrelevant. Other people that she interacted with
need to be isolated and tested.

~~~
senectus1
its relevant depending on how long the test takes and what she died of.

